# German Fight Friends Sucht neue Member auf den Servern (Echsenkessel und Mal'Ganis)



## Warlady (5. Januar 2012)

Hi zusammen. 

Wir von *German Fight Friends* suchen Member die auf der Suche nach einem *Funclan* sind. 

Wenn Ihr Euch fragen solltet, warum Clan und nicht nur Gilde, so beantworte ich Euch doch am besten gleich mal diese Frage.

Der Clan ist im Besitz von 4 Gilden auf einem normalen und einem virtuellen Realm, hier die Namen der Gilden:


*German Fight Friends* (Fungilde Stufe 25 und SuO 13/14) auf dem Realm Onyxia (Hordenseite)*
German Fight Friends *ehemals* Slowdeath* (Fungilde Stufe 25) auf dem Realm Echsenkessel (Hordenseite)
*Geliebter Feind* (Fungilde Stufe 12) auf dem Realm Mal'Ganis (Allieseite)
*Fight Friends* (Raidgilde Stufe 2) auf dem Realm Mal'Ganis (Hordenseite)

Bei uns handelt es sich um einen bunten Haufen *deutsch sprachiger* WoW-Zocker!

Was Suchen wir?

Wir suchen gleichgesinnte mit denen wir die Welten von World of Warcraft auch zukünftig unsicher machen können. 

Da wir aber in der Vergangenheit viele probleme mit unter 18 jährigen hatten, haben wir uns dazu entschieden keine Member unter 18 mehr aufzunehmen. Ebenso ist es bei uns sehr wichtig dass die, die zu uns kommen möchten auch Nutzer des TS3 sind. Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse, wir suchen Member und nicht nur Chars, heißt: wenn ihr nur ne Heimat für einen eurer Chars sucht und nicht Member des Clans werden wollt, fragt bitte garnicht erst an. 

Du bist also über 18, häufiger TS-Nutzer und als Member auf der Suche nach einer/m Gilde / Clan, so melde Dich einfach bei uns Ingame.

Mfg Warlady


----------



## Warlady (13. Januar 2012)

push


----------



## Warlady (21. Januar 2012)

Zeit für nen neuen push ;-)


----------



## Warlady (28. Januar 2012)

und auf nach oben ;-)


----------



## Warlady (7. Februar 2012)

Auf nach oben... push!!


----------



## adversarius01 (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo... meine alte Gilde Calacyria ist in den Tiefschlaf gefallen....
Ich bin 35 Jahre aus der Stadt Zürich (also ein Schwaizär) und habe grosse Freud mit Gildenmitgileder auf Schlachtzüge zu gehen. 
Was ich bieten kann ist. 
Tankdruide 85 Adversarius     bereit für Schachzüge auf Normalmodus 
Schurke 85 Original                etwas eingerostet
Tankkrieger 81                       na ja was nicht ist kann noch werden

Es sind alle auf dem Server Mal'Ganis der Krieger ist Horde

Natürlich würde ich vorziehen mit Adversarius loszuziehen.
Gerne möchte ich eine feste Position in einer Gruppe und 1x die Woche losziehen. Würde auch Server und auf die Hordenseite wechseln.

Falls ihr Interesse an mir habt schreibt mir doch bitte


----------



## Warlady (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo adversarius

freut mich dass Du Dich bei mir gemeldet hast, dann will ich dir auch gleich einfach mal ne Möglichkeit geben, mich Ingame zu kontakten. Am besten schauste die Tage ma nach Amrastaralom, das ist mein Priester auf Mal'Ganis und schreibst mich da einfach mal an, damit wir uns über weiteres unterhalten können. Was aber Deine bitte angeht, Deinen Tank-Druiden zocken zu dürfen angeht, so denk ich dass ich da Deiner Bitte sicherlich entsprechen kann.

Dann bis bald Ingame

Warlady


----------



## Warlady (12. Februar 2012)

Hallo adversarius

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, so hast Du Deinen Krieger auf der Hordenseite stehen, nun dann möcht ich Dir auch die Möglichkeit geben, Dich bei mir auf der Hordenseite zu melden.... 

Derzeit bin ich dort gelegentlich mit Magistrana oder Leandrôs unterwegs um meine Chars etwas mit Gear auszustatten. Sollte also von Deiner Seite noch interesse bestehen, so melde Dich am besten mal bei einem meiner beiden Chars und wir unterhalten uns mal über weiteres.

Mfg Warlady


----------



## adversarius01 (15. Februar 2012)

Mache ich- der Krieger heisst Zweihundert und ist Taure


----------



## Warlady (23. Februar 2012)

damit wir auch ma wieder nach oben kommen einfach ma nen /push von mir


----------



## Warlady (3. März 2012)

so es is ma wieder Zeit für einen /Push


----------



## Warlady (11. März 2012)

so und wieder nach oben /push


----------



## Warlady (18. März 2012)

Es is ma wieder Zeit für einen /push


----------



## Warlady (26. März 2012)

Es ist mal wieder Zeit für einen /push


----------



## Warlady (6. April 2012)

Zeit für einen erneuten /push


----------



## Warlady (21. April 2012)

Zeit für einen weiteren /push


----------



## Warlady (1. Mai 2012)

Zeit für einen erneuten /push


----------



## Warlady (9. Mai 2012)

Es ist mal wieder Zeit dass dieser Beitrag nach oben kommt


----------



## Warlady (19. Mai 2012)

Derzeit werden vermehrt Tank´s und Heal´s gesucht, beides auch gern noch mit zusätzlichem DD spec  ^^


----------



## Warlady (30. Mai 2012)

Time 4 /push ;-)


----------



## Warlady (1. August 2014)

Suchen auch weiterhin noch Member für unsere Gilden!! Einfach die Member des Clans auf den entsprechenden Servern ansprechen und um ein gespräch bitten!!


----------

